# First cut out



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

*Word of Caution.*

I took a look at your profile to see were you lived. South Florida is an area that has Africanized honey bees, and one of the habit’s of Africanized bee’s is nesting in low lying areas, like gas and electrical meters. I would bet money that that hive is Africanized. Not to worry though, it’s still small and not much of a danger until it gains a strong population. If you are successful and the hive takes, re-queen it with a queen of known genetics. Cost to you about 15 bucks plus shipping and removes the danger of having an Africanized colony.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Where are the bees? 

Great job attaching the comb. Better than I ever did.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeff, I already requeened last Thursday. But thanks for the good advice.

Bjorn, they're on Pine Tree Drive on Miami Beach.

I also stuck a frame of brood in there from my stronger colony last week (they had eight full frames in one deep - so i figured they could share a little).


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Make sure to squish any drone cells if there are any present. I bet that's African.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

SIX [6] bricks on your single hive?? Are you expecting a,...hurricane??? lol.

I know those things [hurricanes] aren't funny but with the palms in the background and the six bricks on the hive one can almost tell what part of the country you are in!!

I usually have only 2 bricks,.. in "peaceful" Wisconsin. lol.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

The bricks look nice  j/k, hope it all works out for you!


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, six bricks is quite plenty. but i like the symmetry.


----------

